# Hi, New to the Forum



## DFA (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and had some questions:

We (myself and wife) are looking to move to Italy in a couple of years and I know things will change, but just planning. We will be retired (not looking for a job), we would like to be in a smaller town, but close to rail and other transportation. My reason for asking is I see a lot of post about costs, but most replys are "It Depends" so I will try to give more information to help avoid "It Depends".

1. We are looking for a 2/3 bedroom place with a little yard for a garden (rental).
2. We like to cook at home, but will go out 2-3 times a week to medium priced local establishments
3. We don't drink
4. We don't smoke
5. We have two Yorkie dogs (less than 7 lbs)
6. We want to be able to go to an open market to shop, but not have to drive.
7. We will use mobile phones
8. We like to read and people watch, but also want to travel around Italy and Europe
9. Our budget is between 50K-70K Euros yearly.
10. We will purchase private Health Insurance.

1. What are the average cost of living in the following areas we are looking at to relocate to:

1. Verona
2. Aviano 
3. Near Rome
4. Reggio Di Calabria
5. Catania (Sicily)

Items to consider:

1. Rent
2. Local Retaurants
3. Food for home cooking (Italian) (2 People)
4. Electricity
5. Gas (Cooking)
6. Gas (Heating)
7. Tv/Internet
8. Water
9. Trash pickup
10. Rail passes
11. Medical Insurance (Average Health for 55 years old)

May buy an auto if we need one so:

Average cost of new cars
Average cost of Car Insurance
Car Registration
Gas for car

Thanks


----------

